# The Last Thread



## plantman (Nov 3, 2013)

:doctor:  :beauty:   This will be my last thread for a while. Monday I am going to meet my heart surgen and set up my triple bipass to correct some blockage I have. I have enjoyed being a member of this association, and coresponding with it's members. I thank you  all, for your ideas and  your great craftsmanship and fellowship.  Jim  S


----------



## seamus7227 (Nov 3, 2013)

you'll be in and out in no time flat! Thanks for letting us know, have your wife/family keep us up to date on your recovery. You will be on my daily prayer list!


----------



## DSurette (Nov 3, 2013)

I had a triple last Nov. 30th.  Little bit sore for a week or so after but the recovery wasn't bad.  I actually feel better now than before.  The worst part is the low salt diet.  I used to use salt quite liberally and that's prolly what got me in trouble to begin with.  Good luck.


----------



## longbeard (Nov 3, 2013)

Heres to a speedy recovery Jim, you'll be back before you know it.


----------



## gimpy (Nov 3, 2013)

God's Peace.....

here's for a speedy recover


----------



## skiprat (Nov 3, 2013)

Jim, here's wishing you a quick and full recovery. You'll be fine, just listen and do what they tell you to.


----------



## Monty (Nov 3, 2013)

Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## stonepecker (Nov 3, 2013)

Sending prayers and good thoughts.  Listen to the doctors.......Heal quickly.......get back here soon.


----------



## mtassie (Nov 3, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers and a speedy recovery


----------



## Janster (Nov 3, 2013)

May you will be bathed in HIS glorious light and be back before we have time to miss you! God's speed for a quick return! Be well.......Jan


----------



## alphageek (Nov 3, 2013)

Good luck to you Jim!  Hoping you'll be back up and turning in no time, but don't rush it!   Listen to the doc and heal up well!!

Dean


----------



## watchman7 (Nov 3, 2013)

Prayers and wishes for a speedy recovery for you.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hope all goes smoothly. You will be in my prayers.


----------



## Magicbob (Nov 3, 2013)

Let's hope it's not "The" last post!
God speed with your recovery.


----------



## OZturner (Nov 3, 2013)

Thoughts and Prayers are with you Jim.
Look forward to hearing from you as soon as you are finished with the
"Top Drawer Plumber"
Brian


----------



## Haynie (Nov 3, 2013)

Do what the docs tell you, and good luck.


----------



## Lucky2 (Nov 3, 2013)

Jim, keep a lookout for nurse Ratchett, you'll be sorry if she gets her hands on you jk. Before you know it you'll be up and getting around as if nothing happened, take care, and don't stress yourself out.
Len


----------



## SteveJ (Nov 3, 2013)

May God grant you a quick and complete recovery.

Steve


----------



## ossaguy (Nov 3, 2013)

Praying for a speeding recovery for you,Jim.






Steve


----------



## bobjackson (Nov 3, 2013)

Good luck and come back soon.


----------



## Wayne (Nov 4, 2013)

Jim, I wish you well. Have a speedy recovery. See you soon.

Wayne


----------



## Teeball (Nov 4, 2013)

Best wishes for a fast and full recovery.


----------



## BradG (Nov 4, 2013)

You'll be back in no time Jim :wink:

Best wishes from across the pond


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Nov 4, 2013)

Jim, here's wishing you a quick and full recovery.
Kryn


----------



## randyrls (Nov 4, 2013)

May God hold you in the palm of His hand and grant you serenity in the days ahead.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 4, 2013)

See you back here, soon!


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Nov 4, 2013)

*God Bless and keep you...*

Jim,  You'll be in our prayers.

I had quadruple on Nov. 15th of 1999, at a young age.

Have had stents put in as well.  One collapsed and had to have a "stent sandwich" installed as the Cardiologist called it.  A stent within a stent.

Knowledge is key.  Read "The Great Cholesterol Myth", by a Dr. Sinatra, and co authored by another individual.

My "real" problem was found in a "Cholesterol Particle Test"--LPa.  You just take 3 Niacin (non prescription) tablets a day for that.  Go to a good Chiropractor--yes I said Chiropractor, they are well tuned in on Nutrition, mine just happens to be a former Pharmacist as well.  They can put you onto "non-flush" Niacin.  Niacin without the red face side effect.

Just came back home from gym, soon as eye is healed up, 10 days, I'm back to daily pool exercise as well.

Charlie


----------



## fastgast (Nov 4, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers friend. You be doing hot laps in short order, God Bless


----------



## plantman (Nov 6, 2013)

:doctor:   Well, I saw the DR. Tuesday at last. Looked at the heart vidios and went over the options with him and my wife. Looks like at the least 4 major bypases, and two possible add ons when he gets a better look at them. Sugery is set for Monday morning. Thank you all for your kind words and prayers. Bless you all, and peace to everyone.    Jim  S


----------



## seamus7227 (Nov 6, 2013)

THANKS FOR THE UPDATES!


----------



## mpmopc (Nov 6, 2013)

To a speedy recovery


----------



## jsolie (Nov 6, 2013)

Prayers sent for you and the surgeons.  Hoping for a quick recovery!


----------



## MrsPTownSubbie (Nov 6, 2013)

What a wonderful IAP family you have, you and your family will be in our prayers this week.


----------



## BayouPenturner (Nov 6, 2013)

I will keep you in my prayers for a good surgery and quick recovery.

good luck.


----------



## Rob73 (Nov 7, 2013)

When my father had triple bypass I was amazed how quickly they had him back home.  He was sore a bit but moved fairly well fairly quickly and he's was not in the best physical shape when he went in.  The one thing he did hate was the change in diet...not that he kept up with that very long


----------



## plantman (Dec 4, 2013)

:bananen_smilies051: Well, I may not be jumping up and down like this fellow, but I want to thank you all for the prayers and blessing you put forth. It realy ment a lot to me!! I'm home since the day before Thanksgiving. Heart surgery went quite well. Ended up with new veins to all four chambers. I could have gone home in a week, but the day they were getting me ready my left leg gave out and I couldn't walk. After ten days in rehab I learned how to walk again, and was allowed to go home with the assist of a walker to keep my balance. Today I am walking without the walker and can do everything for myself. Thanks to modern medicine, I have only about a 6 inch straight line cut in my chest which they closed with surgical CA glue. My brest bone is held together with one wire and disposable Zip Ties. No stiches, no staples, no railroad tracks down my chest. The vein they harvested out of my left leg was done with 3 1 inch cuts that required only band aids to close. I had no pain whatsoever with the heart surgery. Only as the leg heals do I feel some pain when I walk. Again thank you all, bless you all, and have a happy holliday season!!!!!  Jim  S


----------



## walshjp17 (Dec 4, 2013)

Glad to hear you're now home.  Hope all goes well with the recuperation.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Dec 4, 2013)

Glad thing went well, God has blessed you.....


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Dec 4, 2013)

*Been there----Quadruple 1999...*

Plantman,

We're wishing you the very best.  Praying for you too!  You will be back here before you know it.

Had quad bypass Nov. 15, 1999.  Took about two weeks to start feeling as if I were improving.  A month after that I was back to work, a week in the shop and then back to service calls, with a lifting restriction of 25#.

Maybe your Cardiologist could take care of you with stents, had them earlier this year.  So much easier on you.  Hopefully you can have the closed chest bypass.  

Regardless we wish you the very best outcome.

Charlie


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 4, 2013)

Glad you are up and about.  Now take it easy....do what the doctor says.

Soon, you will be back in your shop "havin' fun.....makin' shavin's"


----------



## Haynie (Dec 4, 2013)

Good for you.  Do what they tell you, and relax.  Any word on when you are able to turn again?


----------



## Teeball (Dec 4, 2013)

Wonderful news Jim.


----------



## plantman (Dec 4, 2013)

CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI said:


> Plantman,
> 
> We're wishing you the very best.  Praying for you too!  You will be back here before you know it.
> 
> ...



  Charlie; I had already had somewhere betwree 10-13 stents inserted over the years, and they just weren't doing the job any more. Athough I was feeling well and able to cut down trees this Summer, I desided to have the surgery this Winter before any damage was done to my heart. Only problem I am having is that all food smells and tastes bad and makes me  nauseous. Thank you for your kind thoughts!! Happy Holidays to you and yours !!!    Jim  S


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 4, 2013)

Glad to hear the good news. You will remain in my prayers.


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Dec 4, 2013)

*Wow...*

Jim,

That's got to be a near record # of stents.

I wish most foods didn't taste good to me!  You must keep up your strength after surgery, try to eat as well as possible when they allow solid foods.

Should they "harvest" veins from your leg to use for substitute arteries, take it from me, that will hurt you worse than getting your chest opened.  Not meant to frighten you, just the facts.  It seems everyone says that.  I had wicked back pains after the bypass.  Muscles forcibly relaxed.  It goes away.

I'm looking at the possibility of a monitor/defibrillator device.  May find out Friday when I see my Cardiologist.  Have Ventricular Fibrilation, lower part of heart beats abnormally fast.  This can quickly kill you.  Wore a monitor for a month.  Loads of VT's.  

You're in our prayers, looking forward to your return to these pages.
God Bless you.

Charlie


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Dec 4, 2013)

*I'm and old dufus!!!*

Jim,  

Somehow I missed your e-mail that you were back out of the hospital.

Glad medicine has improved in the last 14 years.  Sound like the impact on you was much less than on me back in 1999.

Charlie


----------



## plantman (Dec 4, 2013)

Haynie said:


> Good for you.  Do what they tell you, and relax.  Any word on when you are able to turn again?



My shop is in the lower level of my house under the garage. I haven't tried the steps yet, but I do have several projects I can do at the desk in my office, or at the island in the kitchen. My energy level is a little short as this point, but getting better every day. Thanks for the thoughts!!!    Jim  S


----------



## robutacion (Dec 4, 2013)

Yes, is good news that everything went well and that, you are recovering at a good pace.

Probably, one of the most rewarding things about knowing of people that have these heart problems in today modern medicine, doctor, surgeons, equipment/technology is that, they come a long way and are getting better every day.

They are making remarkable progress in all areas of medicine but, in the heart issues department, never stops to amaze me how far they come to present times and one of the reasons why, I find this very encouraging is that, I'm prone to have a major heart problem in the near future, this is no guess nor a wish by the contrary, is a reality that has been following me since the day I was born, as I inherit a issue that is puzzling my doctors and that has been the cause of death to 95% of all my blood relatives from my mother's side that takes everyone to the grave before they reach 65 years old, and that is strokes and heart attacks.

I don't know a thing about my father's family side but, I know that just a few months before I departure Portugal for good, my father head a heart attack while driving from a hunting trip. with his best friend and in the process, he provoked a head-on collision with an incoming vehicle that had a young couple and a young baby, in it and no one survived the crash, impossible to recognise what brand of vehicles they were, at first look, my father was 65 years old so, if I didn't know anything about his family, that doesn't help what I know from my mothers side.

A reality that has been on my mind for a lot of years but, and as I got older and start to develop myself some blood pressure problems that seem to reject any of the medications and attempts the doctors so far have tried, I have some hope on a specialist appointment that I will, have on the 24 January 2014 that was organise by my good doctor after some recent blood tests discovery, a possible hint of the cause of the high blood pressure that is making my "ticker" to go a little too fast so, let hope they find something that can assist my doctor to keep in going pass the 65 years barrier, I'm 55 so not that long to go, in my view, off-course as I see it as "my glass is half empty" sort of thing...!

Sorry for my rant, I get a little emotional when I see people experiencing problems that I may have to endure in a near future, the results that I'm hearing from those affected are most encouraging, my only concern is that, if they get to me on time, when my turn comes, lets hope they do...!

This is not being pessimist, by the contrary, is tackling my fears and problem head on, those that know me will know that, a horned bull coming towards me, will make me tom turn head on and tackle him by the horns, and never run away so, that's my way of doing things, it always have been...!:wink::biggrin:

Anyway, let hope you get to that workshop of yours and get some turning done, we all would love to see that, huh...???

Cheers
George


----------



## SteveG (Dec 4, 2013)

It is like beautiful music and a big box of chocolates to hear well this has gone. It appears that everything that really counts went right, and the leg thing is about to work itself out. Happy for you!


----------



## keithbyrd (Dec 4, 2013)

Great news - Glad you are quickly recovering - God is good and we are looking for more posts soon!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 5, 2013)

CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI said:


> J
> 
> My "real" problem was found in a "Cholesterol Particle Test"--LPa.  You just take 3 Niacin (non prescription) tablets a day for that.  Go to a good Chiropractor--yes I said Chiropractor, they are well tuned in on Nutrition, mine just happens to be a former Pharmacist as well.  They can put you onto "non-flush" Niacin.  Niacin without the red face side effect.
> 
> Charlie



My doctor suggest we take the OTC Niacin for my and my wife's higher cholesterol levels... last time I bought we got the regular instead of the non-flushing because it was less expensive and larger quantity bottles than the non-flush.... now for about 1/2 hour after I take them, feels like someone is pulling my hair and I get the prickly feeling all over... not fun, but better than a heart attack.  :biggrin:

Don't know about the by-pass, but both my mother and step father had them about 8 years ago... they did well and even with small town doctors performing the surgery, their care was outstanding.   Good luck with yours.


----------



## Haynie (Dec 5, 2013)

plantman said:


> Haynie said:
> 
> 
> > Good for you.  Do what they tell you, and relax.  Any word on when you are able to turn again?
> ...



Just explain to SWMBO how important it is to relax, how turning helps you relax, and how the island in the kitchen is the perfect height to mount the lathe too.  :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## plantman (Dec 6, 2013)

robutacion said:


> Yes, is good news that everything went well and that, you are recovering at a good pace.
> 
> Probably, one of the most rewarding things about knowing of people that have these heart problems in today modern medicine, doctor, surgeons, equipment/technology is that, they come a long way and are getting better every day.
> 
> ...


 George; I had elected to have the heart stents sugury done after having chest pain and before having a heart attack The heart cath is painless and you are awake during the prucedure, and go home the same day. I chose this before doing any permenant damage. After 5 trips to the hospital and 10-13 stents over about 15 years the stents were no longer doing there job, so I elected to have the open heart sugery before I had a serious heart attack or stroke. In the studys in America, if you have heart problems in your family, they should serface in your 40s to 50s after that age, stay well monitored with your doctor for any changes in your system. Don't wait if something doesn't feel right!!!!! My wife and I had a very good friend that owned a Green House. We had talked to him on Thursday, and after looking at his very grey looking skin I suggested he go see his doctor. Mother's day was Sunday, a very huge day for the green house, and he promiced to go to the docter the following Monday. Saturday nite they found him dead in the green house. A tragic loss that may have been avoided. Good luck with your health and have a happy holiday season.    Jim  S


----------



## plantman (Dec 7, 2013)

TellicoTurning said:


> CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI said:
> 
> 
> > J
> ...


:doctor:To everyone out there, the Colestrol particle test is one of the best pre-symptom test there is. If there is any history in your family, this will tell you where you stand. Better early than late to find out.  JIm  S


----------



## Ambidex (Dec 7, 2013)

Great news Jim..take it easy and get well!


----------



## plano_harry (Dec 7, 2013)

Hey Jim, you were in and out before I even saw the thread!!  Glad things went so well.  Heart surgery has come a long way!

Blessings for your continued recovery.

Harry


----------



## plantman (Dec 10, 2013)

Haynie said:


> plantman said:
> 
> 
> > Haynie said:
> ...



My wife just had new Granet counterops and a new floor installed in the kitchen. I'm lucky I can sit at the island and eat. She does, however, let me do my Polymer Clay work in there.   Happy Holidays!!  Jim  S


----------



## michael j flett (Dec 10, 2013)

look forward to hearing from you soon


----------



## plantman (Dec 11, 2013)

plantman said:


> TellicoTurning said:
> 
> 
> > CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI said:
> ...



:bananen_smilies051:After reading my statement about the Colestrol Particle Test I realized that most of you out there have never probably even heard of this test. The test is an MRI or catscan that not only shows colestrol in your body, but also gives you a number for the amount of plaque buildup in your blood stream, a very early detection of heart problems. Your numbers should be zeros, anything above 400 is considered high, and you should chech with your cardiologist!!!!!!! My sister-in-law and her husband went in last week for the test, she scored over 650 and her husband over 1000. Not good!!! Anyone who has any history of heart problems in there family should get this test!!!!!  HAPPY HOLIDAYS to all.    Jim  S


----------

